# Burned out on solo trips



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Not sure what I am hoping to accomplish with this thread. I guess I just wanted a place to lament the lack of general interest there seems to be in bikepacking. I’ve done all of my trips except one solo, and this last trip it really settled in on me that I’m not enjoying it like I used to. I usually ride most of the day before I set up camp, cook dinner and then hang out and read a book while enjoying the silence. These past couple years it’s been nice getting away from the news and nonsense and enjoying some quiet time, but it seems to have come to an end. I had been gearing up for a big 10 day trip in 2022, but I don’t think that’s going to happen now. The thought of reading a book by myself 10 nights on a row doesn’t sound enticing at all at this point.

Has anyone else got into a funk like this? Was there anything that sparked your interest and got you going again?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Anything can get old if you do it enough, that's kinda what happens as you get old.

I used to tour a lot on road, then switched to long distance backpacking, then did some extended kayaking trips, and though I've thought about bike packing, I haven't done any (I have the gear!).

My reasons are pretty simple, I just prefer spending time with my spouse and being at home. 

Maybe try something new? 

Gears


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

If you are getting burned out doing the same thing, switch it up to something completely different.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## enewman (Oct 7, 2008)

Others to enjoy it with is my preference, also change of scenery whenever possible. Exploring new places/routes always gets me fired up.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Oh man, this aligns with my extremely slow decline in interest for racing. It comes and goes, but on the general decline. Might just be time for something new. I'm not sure how old you are, but I think it may just be general characteristic of folks my age (40ish), or if not, it could be something about our collective consciousness right now.

Anyways, don't force it, try something new.

Where I am I'm fortunate there is a group of at least 30 people who are very interested in bike packing. I think I'm going to do more of that this year.


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

It kinda looks like you took that pic in the Anza Borrego desert in Ca?

What about signing up for a bikepacking race or event?

If you are like me, any time I mention to my ride buddies about bikepacking, they roll their eyes and call me crazy, or they don't have the gear or time, meaning if I want to go, it has to be alone. 

Joining an organized event, you are bound to find a group of similar pace people to ride with and make new friends. Yeah, there are a few crazies who don't sleep and push really hard, but a lot of people sign up for events to have a good time and company. 

And if you are near SoCal, check out the Stagecoach 400, it is held early spring. Stagecoach 400 Bikepacking Route - BIKEPACKING.com


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

3blackbikes said:


> It kinda looks like you took that pic in the Anza Borrego desert in Ca?
> 
> What about signing up for a bikepacking race or event?
> 
> ...


I’m in Phoenix, good eye on the location of that pic. I’m not sure if a race would interest me much either, though I had considered it. I have Alaskan Air flight credit and was thinking about doing the Kenai 250. I think it would be the same situation though, I’d just be pushing harder and possibly sleeping in the same spot as another rider.

It does look fun.


----------



## rmcrow2 (Sep 14, 2021)

Come to Arkansas. I'll show you some pretty forests to camp in.

I feel you man. I like to ride alone, but wish I could take company sometimes.

Being alone on a bike is better than being alone in a crowd though.


我宁愿在山上。


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I rather like riding alone, but occasionally I feel like it gets repetitive. It is repetitive since I mostly go to the same trails, but it's always fun once I'm actually out there. But I know where you're coming from.

Emotions are irrational, but also shouldn't be ignored. If you feel like a change would be good, then it most likely will be. I'm sure you have a bucket list. Most of us do in one way or another. Pick something on it and go for it. Or just go for a walk and enjoy a sunset with a beer and a friend. Not everything has to be epic to be meainingful.


----------



## doubravsky (Dec 16, 2020)

I've done some solo trips (including the anza hapaha loop (guessing that's the pic) . But.. I hooked up with the local gravel subgroup of my local club and found a few friends to bikepack with. Schedules keep it limited to some overnights and local stuff... but it's been fun to have some friends along for the ride.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

rmcrow2 said:


> Come to Arkansas. I'll show you some pretty forests to camp in.
> 
> I feel you man. I like to ride alone, but wish I could take company sometimes.
> 
> ...


I’ve bikepacked Syllamo and spent a ton of time in Bentonville. Good stuff down there!


----------



## rmcrow2 (Sep 14, 2021)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I’ve bikepacked Syllamo and spent a ton of time in Bentonville. Good stuff down there!


I live in Bentonville. Near Colier MTB Park. 

You ever come out this way feel free to hit me up.


Thats open for anyone. You need information or directions about the area I am happy to help.

After all, my wife has been telling me for years to make a friend to bike with. Probably shoouuuld do that one of these days. 

我宁愿在山上。


----------



## rmcrow2 (Sep 14, 2021)

And one last thing and I'll go ahead and get off this thread for you.

I'm going to be doing the Colorado Trail in July this year. I'm heading from Denver down to Durango.

I kind of want some time alone in the mountains. But I wouldn't mind running the trail at the same time, spending a couple camps or days together with somebody.

我宁愿在山上。


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

SSS, What happened to that east coast riding trip you were going to make?


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

chazpat said:


> SSS, What happened to that east coast riding trip you were going to make?


I ended up meeting a couple of my buddies from back home in Oregon instead. I still need to make that east coast trip though!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Going with a partner again could help you appreciate solo. 😁

Try a shorter distance with more challenging mileage/terrain (no book needed), or the reverse (part of GDMBR?). Try a FS outing. Make up something interesting; include other sports or activities in the ride (peak bag, boulder, canyon, raft, ski). Bag the first known AZ Peace Trail through ride, or do it from Kingman to Yuma (the less sandy half). Bring your other on a tandem. CT and AZT are close by – I assume you did both. Out-back El Camino de Diablo; resupply at both ends. Coconino, Kokopelli, Trans Utah, Discovery Trail, Wild West, Continental Divide, Oregon Timber or river routes. Ad nauseum.

If you can’t find fun somewhere in that laundry list, I think you just aren’t into it anymore. Not a damn thing wrong with that, either. You know well that the _idea of bikepacking_ and bikepacking are mutually exclusive, so don’t be seduced if your grit is on the wane. Just be honest with yourself and have fun doing whatever, with mitigated expectations.


----------



## Kmccann137 (Jul 10, 2017)

Do something different is my vote


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

She&I said:


> Going with a partner again could help you appreciate solo. 😁
> 
> Try a shorter distance with more challenging mileage/terrain (no book needed), or the reverse (part of GDMBR?). Try a FS outing. Make up something interesting; include other sports or activities in the ride (peak bag, boulder, canyon, raft, ski). Bag the first known AZ Peace Trail through ride, or do it from Kingman to Yuma (the less sandy half). Bring your other on a tandem. CT and AZT are close by – I assume you did both. Out-back El Camino de Diablo; resupply at both ends. Coconino, Kokopelli, Trans Utah, Discovery Trail, Wild West, Continental Divide, Oregon Timber or river routes. Ad nauseum.
> 
> If you can’t find fun somewhere in that laundry list, I think you just aren’t into it anymore. Not a damn thing wrong with that, either. You know well that the _idea of bikepacking_ and bikepacking are mutually exclusive, so don’t be seduced if your grit is on the wane. Just be honest with yourself and have fun doing whatever, with mitigated expectations.


All of that sounds amazing and fun, just not solo. That’s my big hang up at this point, not the trips themselves.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

$0.02:

If you are alone, it's often more fun to do something for a short period, then return to civilization. If you haven't considered it, try doing some sub-24-hour-overnights. Ride, set up camp, wake up, pack up, and head home.

This satisfies the "get away from it all" thing, but also allows you creature comforts that you'd never consider taking normally (espresso pot, why not? small cast iron pan? sketch pad? air mattress? the list is endless).


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Since you're in Phoenix, a friend of mine is starting at the airport this Friday or Saturday on the fool's loop including black canyon. 5-6 day bikepacking. You probably know him.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> All of that sounds amazing and fun, just not solo. That’s my big hang up at this point, not the trips themselves.


So you’re saying you want a partner for that ten-day ride? 😁 Good luck getting back the magic.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I hear Picard's been looking for someone to ride with.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

You want to love being alone for 10 days? Try any three, cosecutively, of the following:

Saturday afternoon shopping at Walmart
Sunday morning at any megachurch
Post church brunch at IHOP
Take public transport through any downtown center (both ways), at rush hour.
Renew your license in-person at the DMV. On Saturday.
Sit in the waiting area of your downtown emergency room
Take a flight to LA....with a checked bag.
Take a Greyhound to LA


Problem fixed.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

She&I said:


> So you’re saying you want a partner for that ten-day ride? 😁 Good luck getting back the magic.


I think you’re missing my point. It’s not about the one ride specifically, it’s about none of my riding buddies being into bikepacking. The route planning, logistics and riding are all still just as exciting as they’ve ever been. It’s the sitting at camp alone every trip that currently has me bummed out.


----------



## Squirrel in the Spokes (Apr 9, 2021)

Find someone you really don’t enjoy to accompany you next time and then reevaluate


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

I know you know we're both in the Phoenix area. Plenty of bikepackers here, no shortage really. Know where a bunch of them are going to be in early March? Of course you do: Queen's Ransom Come on out, would be great to ride with you. A lot of those said bikepackers also do the Arizona Endurance Series rides. Great place to meet like minded peeps. As was mentioned earlier, bikepack racing is a great way to meet riders who ride a similar pace. I don't even like racing, but the vibe at the AES events and Grand Departs of the bigger bikepacking races is awesome. I've met a bunch of lifelong friends in these settings. Then I ride my ride, picnic breaks, photos, so what if the clock is running...


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I think you’re missing my point. It’s not about the one ride specifically, it’s about none of my riding buddies being into bikepacking. The route planning, logistics and riding are all still just as exciting as they’ve ever been. It’s the sitting at camp alone every trip that currently has me bummed out.


Are you signed up for Schillingsworth's Queen's Ransom? I think it is first weekend of March or so. It's set up specifically to have everyone camp together an socialize. Coconino 250 is pretty similar. 

Edit to add... as Schillingsworth said, I've met a ton of cool people at AES events and bikepacking races. I'm not fast enough to consider myself a racer. But its still fun to go out to those events. I've actually really liked starting some like the AZTR a day ahead of everyone else so I get to meet and ride with the leaders a bit rather than never see them after the start. You will fall in with riders who are similar speed and mindset, or at least leapfrog them over a number of days.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Speak of the devil.... ^^^^


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

I want to go, just feel like I’m not there yet physically.

I’ll have to go through my hunting/camping gear and see what I could use vs what I’ll have to buy.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> I want to go, just feel like I’m not there yet physically.
> 
> I’ll have to go through my hunting/camping gear and see what I could use vs what I’ll have to buy.


Partial route is an option...


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

I don’t have fun unless I’m scared so I guess your rides are too tame for you!

You’re hanging out in camp instead of crashing to sleep in the pouring rain? Hang it out more.

The chilcotins? Afghanistan? Kalimantan? Sumba? Go somewhere cool you won’t be bored.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Guess I could add - if you want people to ride with, you could also post up a bikepack with an open invite. Being clear on the route, distance, elevation, difficulty, pedaling time, as well as expectations and camping/resupply plans would hopefully attract riders of similar skill/speed/interests, and possibly future adventure partners. There's always some risk in doing that but I've joined open invites like this a few times with great results. Only once did it not go well when another rider said he was on board with the stated plan but decided mid-ride, that he was not.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

evdog said:


> Guess I could add - if you want people to ride with, you could also post up a bikepack with an open invite. Being clear on the route, distance, elevation, difficulty, pedaling time, as well as expectations and camping/resupply plans would hopefully attract riders of similar skill/speed/interests, and possibly future adventure partners.


This pragmatic solution doesn’t address the sadness of having day-ride partners that don’t bikepack. 🤓


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

schillingsworth said:


> I know you know we're both in the Phoenix area. Plenty of bikepackers here, no shortage really. Know where a bunch of them are going to be in early March? Of course you do: Queen's Ransom Come on out, would be great to ride with you. A lot of those said bikepackers also do the Arizona Endurance Series rides. Great place to meet like minded peeps. As was mentioned earlier, bikepack racing is a great way to meet riders who ride a similar pace. I don't even like racing, but the vibe at the AES events and Grand Departs of the bigger bikepacking races is awesome. I've met a bunch of lifelong friends in these settings. Then I ride my ride, picnic breaks, photos, so what if the clock is running...





evdog said:


> Are you signed up for Schillingsworth's Queen's Ransom? I think it is first weekend of March or so. It's set up specifically to have everyone camp together an socialize. Coconino 250 is pretty similar.
> 
> Edit to add... as Schillingsworth said, I've met a ton of cool people at AES events and bikepacking races. I'm not fast enough to consider myself a racer. But its still fun to go out to those events. I've actually really liked starting some like the AZTR a day ahead of everyone else so I get to meet and ride with the leaders a bit rather than never see them after the start. You will fall in with riders who are similar speed and mindset, or at least leapfrog them over a number of days.


Queen's Ransom is on my radar, the sign up isn't for a couple weeks though right? I do need to get out for some AES stuff also, if not just for riding stuff I haven't ridden yet.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Check out the Ramble Rides. I did one several years ago. Good food, great routes, fun camp atmosphere, and fantastic scenery. I made a bunch of new friends during the three days of my Ramble.




__





Ramble Rides Home - rambleride


Join us on our multi-day gravel bike adventures in Colorado. Gravel bike vacations for the adventerous cyclist.



ramblerides.com


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I think you’re missing my point. It’s not about the one ride specifically, it’s about none of my riding buddies being into bikepacking. The route planning, logistics and riding are all still just as exciting as they’ve ever been. It’s the sitting at camp alone every trip that currently has me bummed out.


Hey Stevie, that was a great ride today, wasn't it?! Let's do it again tomorrow!


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

I can relate to this post, my situation is just a little more pear-shaped. I'm wanting to get started bikepacking (need to get the gear frankly) but it's that getting-started hump that's challenging. Then there is the social aspect. I'm very friendly and easy to get along with, but add more than three other people into a situation and I just kind of hit a wall and start to shut down and go quiet, and eventually seek out solitude. I've been torn on starting the bikepacking aspect solo or with maybe just a few other riders. Well, if you hear a story about a pile of bones next to a Ti hardtail out in the middle of nowhere, you'll know what decision I made!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

chazpat said:


> Hey Stevie, that was a great ride today, wasn't it?! Let's do it again tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1967047


Now we’re getting somewhere!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

BadgerOne said:


> Well, if you hear a story about a pile of bones next to a Ti hardtail out in the middle of nowhere, you'll know what decision I made!



What size, and what route do you have in mind to start with?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Bring psychedelics, you're never "alone".




Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Squirrel in the Spokes said:


> Find someone you really don’t enjoy to accompany you next time and then reevaluate


I had to log in, just to say how funny that is! hahahaha.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Some of my friends did the San Juan Huts trip from Colorado to Moab, in the fall. I had no interest, but they loved it. I think a few of them of the 8 (?) said it was a “one and done” but they still loved the experience. They all took Covid test pre trip, then shacked up in new hut each night. Seems like you could entice a few more people as food and beer are provided at each hut, vs newbies carrying everything.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

i ran into a similar issue with hiking and backpacking a while ago. the pool of people id trust/want to be around in the wilderness dried up (hell, same even goes for car camping trips.) that kinda led me to mtb (yay!)

then solo mtb got meh, and i started doing more group rides. then that kinda got old and i have been back to solo mtb. recently I kinda starting to swing back around to wanting small group rides again but havent gotten around to it yet. i think my tolerance for people ebbs and flows but it still changes over time. i could totally see the same thing happening if i ever got around to trying to combine my past love of backpacking with mtb...

i see value in both solitude, and having the RIGHT people around as well. just gotta find those right people =) easier said than done as an antisocial type. 

hell, ive even taken to joining a few hiking groups to see about rekindling that and mixing it up. every time i slack on riding, i inevitably get drawn back to it, so a little variety seems to help.


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

If running, orienteering and canoeing is ok for you then try adventure racing. I've done it with team and also some solo events. It's more fun with team. And it's definitely more fun and excitement and adrenaline than just hiking/bikepacking. The longer the better. My longest races have been 48h, with one hour of sleep. Calendar for US is here: AR Calendar


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Queen's Ransom is on my radar, the sign up isn't for a couple weeks though right? I do need to get out for some AES stuff also, if not just for riding stuff I haven't ridden yet.


Yep, Feb. 4th, 7a. Sign-up link gets posted. I'm capping it at 25 riders and expect it to fill quickly.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

schillingsworth said:


> Yep, Feb. 4th, 7a. Sign-up link gets posted. I'm capping it at 25 riders and expect it to fill quickly.


You posting it here or on social media?


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> You posting it here or on social media?


The QR Facebook group & Instagram account will get posted first. I'll get it up on the AZ forum too.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

WHALENARD said:


> Bring psychedelics, you're never "alone".


Protip: Not for extensive HAB! 🤩


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

If you do your 4 day bike pack with an eMtb, you could be done in an afternoon and tell everyone what blast it was!


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

So far if I have wanted company I have been relagated to short trips on mostly pavement. I want to take long trips into remote areas but I so far would be doing them alone. That is not really safe. Not to many people my age bike very far to begin with and most younger folks don't have much time.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

PierreR said:


> Not to many people my age bike very far to begin with and most younger folks don't have much time.


As a 42 year old father of 2, with a time intensive job, this statement accounts for 80% of all my anxiety. If I don't do it now, will I be able and willing to do it later?! But....how can I find time to do it now?


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

PierreR said:


> I want to take long trips into remote areas but I so far would be doing them alone. That is not really safe.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Try someplace new. Maybe way up North in a nice pine forest.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Not sure what I am hoping to accomplish with this thread. I guess I just wanted a place to lament the lack of general interest there seems to be in bikepacking. I’ve done all of my trips except one solo, and this last trip it really settled in on me that I’m not enjoying it like I used to. I usually ride most of the day before I set up camp, cook dinner and then hang out and read a book while enjoying the silence. These past couple years it’s been nice getting away from the news and nonsense and enjoying some quiet time, but it seems to have come to an end. I had been gearing up for a big 10 day trip in 2022, but I don’t think that’s going to happen now. The thought of reading a book by myself 10 nights on a row doesn’t sound enticing at all at this point.
> 
> Has anyone else got into a funk like this? Was there anything that sparked your interest and got you going again?
> 
> View attachment 1966963


Yes, I hit a point a couple of years ago... after something like 25+ years of nearly 100% riding alone that I just couldn't do it any longer. I've taken almost 3 years off the bike. I used to ride at least 2-3 hours a day, nearly every day of the week. Recently, I did about half of the Tuscany Trail route in Italy and it kind of jump started my interest in cycling again. What I do find really frustrating is that there is next to no XC type singletrack where I live in Switzerland. Given that's what I was very used to riding back in the States, I find it tough to always ride gravel (as mtb & gravel). 

Anyway, I hope you find your mojo again.


----------



## KirkC (Aug 21, 2010)

1 Speed said:


> frustrating is that there is next to no XC type singletrack where I live in Switzerland


Interesting, I just came back from a Switzerland vacation (Zurich and Grindelwald) and it reignited my passion for MTB. Maybe just switching things up with different types of riding is needed? I like road riding, pedally XC (all I have in DFW), and single large climb/descent rides. I go through phases of riding with my neighborhood friend group and then stretches of solo riding. I manage to get in a couple of trips a year to other places and that helps. My bike trips have been a mix of solo and group and I like both. Usually a month or two of riding hard and some structure to get my legs ready for big climbs and whatever type or ride I've lined up always keeps me engaged. Best of luck fellow rider(s)!


----------



## theandrewjoe (Oct 2, 2018)

I tend to video call my spouse from various points of interest. That helps if your solo riding.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Turns out I'm a social creature. I enjoy the banter of good mates as much as the riding its self.

My call is for your to build a group of like minded dudes and call on them to do your mtb trips with. 

That's not a 5 minute task find the right people that you gel with. But once you have the group then there will be fun times to be had. 

Of course you have to mentally prepare yourself to compromise on some aspects of the trip. Not everyone goes at the same speed or wants to do the exact same stuff.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

plummet said:


> My call is for your to build a group of like minded dudes and call on them to do your mtb trips with.
> 
> That's not a 5 minute task find the right people that you gel with. But once you have the group then there will be fun times to be had.
> 
> Of course you have to mentally prepare yourself to compromise on some aspects of the trip. Not everyone goes at the same speed or wants to do the exact same stuff.


Not so hard where OP is located: go to a few of these and start to get to know other local riders. Arizona Endurance Series Last statement is certainly true - there are some crazy fast riders in AZ. You don't need to be a serious racer to go to these events...I'm not. After the fastest guys most are just there to ride and have fun. And they're usually down for other adventures fellow riders cook up.


----------



## catalinaride (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi, I live up in Globe, but I am down for bikepacking/ touring... I have four ideas: A) Hub touring: driving to a town (cool) and do road, gravel or mtn bike rides in various directions & camp out. B). Switch off type where one rides and the other drives/ supports. C). Driving to a town, park at an airport an conduct a self sufficient bike-packing tour. D) Fly to Europe and bike pack. Let me know if you have any interest?/ other ideas. Brian


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

hoolie said:


> Some of my friends did the San Juan Huts trip from Colorado to Moab, in the fall. I had no interest, but they loved it. I think a few of them of the 8 (?) said it was a “one and done” but they still loved the experience. They all took Covid test pre trip, then shacked up in new hut each night. Seems like you could entice a few more people as food and beer are provided at each hut, vs newbies carrying everything.


One of the things that I will dearly miss when we leave Europe is the vast network of hut systems. Most of Europe you can hike (or bike to many). Show up with not much more than a bag liner and a wallet.... get great food, beer and a good nights sleep. 

Before we moved to Europe in 2005 we had looked at doing the San Juan huts but never got to it. Someday...


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

KirkC said:


> Interesting, I just came back from a Switzerland vacation (Zurich and Grindelwald) and it reignited my passion for MTB. Maybe just switching things up with different types of riding is needed? I like road riding, pedally XC (all I have in DFW), and single large climb/descent rides. I go through phases of riding with my neighborhood friend group and then stretches of solo riding. I manage to get in a couple of trips a year to other places and that helps. My bike trips have been a mix of solo and group and I like both. Usually a month or two of riding hard and some structure to get my legs ready for big climbs and whatever type or ride I've lined up always keeps me engaged. Best of luck fellow rider(s)!


Having a 'friend group' or club would be a huge help. I'm an endurance guy and as a former IMBA rep./trail builder/designer, I long for very long, contour singletrack. Something we had more than 100 miles of back in Kansas City when we left in 2005 (maybe double that now). Also, had a HUGE friend group there to ride with. 

Good that it got you inspired. I did get out and do a few days on the Tuscany Trail gravel route (in Italy) with the Grand Depart and that at least ignited a re-birth of sorts on gravel. Overall, I just have kind of decided that I need to give up on the hope that the Swiss will ever fall in love with XC over fall-line, erosion causing trail activities. Just not my thing.


----------



## Low Tech (Feb 3, 2021)

I have some of those "not enjoying my solo adventures" feelings as well. I can also echo another poster on the "most people my age don't want to do these kinds of things and younger people I know don't have the time", then throw in the fact that weekends are usually work days so things like bikepacking, kayak camping, or backpacking all tend to happen mid-week when others are working.
Still trying to get a friend of mine to do an overnight w/ me on the AZT in the Santa Ritas before I roll on to other locations for the winter.

"Sent w/o me knowing"


----------



## Balo (2 mo ago)

You should try switching it up to something completely different.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

I haven’t read the whole thread but try the local shop or co-op. It seems they do group rides or bikepacking trips regularly through the year. Even if they only do group rides, you could probably find people to go bikepacking with you. Good luck.


----------

